

Just noticed, Chrome Incognito warned us about secret agent spying  - pavs
http://i.imgur.com/8WlZBFh.png

======
dragonwriter
That's been there since Chrome Incognito mode was introduced.

------
rasterizer
Also "People standing behind you".

